# Siemens Logo Soft Comfort 6.1 Merker verbinden / zuweisen



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Hallo, ich will mein Abschlussprojekt mit einer Siemens Logo realisieren. Ich habe vorher nur mit S7 gearbeitet. Nun müsste ich in meiner Programmierung ein paar Merker setzen und zuweisen. Bei S7 gibt man denen, den selben Namen und fertig. Aber wie soll das bei Siemens Logo Soft Comfort 6.1 funktionieren?


----------



## MSB (10 April 2014)

Merker im Sinne einer S7 gibt es bei der Logo grundsätzlich nicht.
Du platzierst den, und an der rechten Seite verbindest du dann die Ziele, und von rechts kommt die Quelle.

Im Grunde genommen also ein Hilfsmittel, wenn du die Verknüpfungsquelle des Merkers änderst, dann bleiben aber alle Ziele weiterhin erhalten,
ohne Merker müsstest du sämtliche Verbindungen noch mal neu ziehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Also ist es nicht möglich, einen Signalzustand an einer anderen Stelle wieder abzufragen?


----------



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Also hat man keine Möglichkeit einen Signalzustand zu speichern und an einer anderen Stelle wieder aufzugreifen?


----------



## MSB (10 April 2014)

onkelkarl87 schrieb:


> Also hat man keine Möglichkeit einen Signalzustand zu speichern und an einer anderen Stelle wieder aufzugreifen?


In diesem Sinne nein, du kannst allerdings die Linien "auftrennen", das ist dann sowas ähnliches.


----------



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Auftrennen geht, aber wie kann ich das Ausgangssignal weiter, bzw. öfter verwenden?


----------



## MSB (10 April 2014)

Du kannst so viele Linien ziehen wie du willst ... oder von welchem Ausgangssignal ist die Rede?


----------



## PN/DP (10 April 2014)

Es gibt S/R-Merker, Stromstoß-Merker, ... der Name der Merker ist die Blocknummer.
Jeder der den Zustand dieser "Merker" verwenden will, zieht eine Linie zu dessen Block-Ausgang oder bezieht sich über die Blocknummer auf den Block.

Harald


----------



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Mit den RS Gliedern arbeite ich ja. Ich baue gerade eine Sortieranlage. Ich habe 3 Näherungsschalter, je nach erkannten Material soll ein Zylinder ausfahren und gleichzeitig soll der Zylinder der das Material aus dem Magazin in die Prüfstation schiebt einfahren. Die Zylinder sind ohne Reedkontakte.


----------



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Hier ist der Schaltplan


----------



## onkelkarl87 (10 April 2014)

Und noch eine Skizze


----------

